# être : ¿ser o estar?



## eklir

Hola a todos,
normalmente no tengo dudas sobre la traducción de être, pero en este caso, sí las tengo; texto poético-reflexivo (con fuerte carga mística), siglo XX, que dice:
Dieu devança Dieu dans l'Idée de Dieu.
Tout était dans l'attente du Rien et le Rien précédait l'attente.

Dieu _est _pour avoir rçepondu à la question: "Es-tu?"

Si l'existence de Dieu était postérieure à celle de l'homme, rien ne nous empêcherait de penser que le néant aurait eu une voix plus ancienne que le monde...

También he pensado en el verbo "existir" pero me parece mucha licencia y no estoy segura...
Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## totor

eklir said:


> Dieu _est _pour avoir rçepondu à la question: "Es-tu?"


Dios *es*
aquí no hay la menor duda, y creo que en la segunda tampoco: *¿tú eres?*
No creo que puedas poner *estar* en ninguno de los dos casos.

*Ser* y *estar* es una facilidad que nos da el español, y creo que ningún otro idioma.


----------



## Marcelot

Totalmente de acuerdo con totor.

Aquí "ser" significa existir.

Suerte...


----------



## eklir

Claro, es qjue estoy tentadísima de traducir como:
Dios _existe_ por haber respondido a la pregunta: "¿existes?".

¿Os parece adecuado que me tome esta licencia? ¿O creéis que debería dejar el verbo ser?

Un besazo. Y gracias


----------



## Montepinar

Al tratarse, como dices, de un texto místico habría que añadir a  lo que ya se ha dicho, que hay un célebre texto del Exodo en el que Dios dice de sí mismo "Yo Soy" y ese es el nombre de Dios (lo dice, si no yerro) como respuesta a Moises cuando éste le pregunta su nombre.
De modo que Yo Soy es el nombre de Dios que crea al hombre a su imagen y semejanza. Por eso, porque participa del don de Dios, el hombre "es", mejor que existe o está.
Total, otro argumento para apoyar esta versión


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Visto lo visto (texto poético-reflexivo con fuerte carga mística, siglo XX), creo, *eklir*, que puedes perfectamente usar el verbo *existir*.


----------



## Cristina.

Sí, lo confirmo.  Ya lo decía Nietzsche : Dieux est mort,  Dieux n'est pas (=Dios no existe)
En anglais le verbe 'être' peut aussi signifier 'exister' (Être ou ne pas être)
" Dios _es _por haber respondido a la pregunta"  n'a aucun sens.


----------



## Da An

Yo lo siento así :

"Dios  ES  (esencia) por haber contestado  a la pregunta : ¿ ESTÁS? (Existencia, presencia)"
En este contexto tan particular, ¿ quién sabe ?


----------



## eklir

Me parecen muy interesantes las reflexiones de todos, aunque sigo dudando; espero más opiniones.
Muchísmas gracias, por todos los datos aportados.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Estoy de acuerdo con Totor, Marcelot, Montepinar: *ser en ambos casos.*
Recuerdo que el verbo *ser* (del latín esse y sedere:ser y sentarse) expresa en su sentido absoluto la existencia.
Ser o no ser; Dios es; no puede ser. La escena es en Sevilla.
Disiento con Da An;* es-tu*? sólo puede traducirse por *¿eres?* le  _¿estás? _proposé traduirait le français: _es-tu là_?
Quant à la remarque faite par Cristina, qu'elle se rassure, on pourrait en dire autant de la phrase en français, mais  quelque théologien arrivera bien à y trouver un sens!
Excusez-moi d'avoir mélangé les deux langues.


----------



## Da An

¡Qué mala suerte! Una vez más, el señor profesor se negará a ofrecerme uno de los caramelitos que distribuye desde lo alto de la cátedra
Lo que quería sugerir yo, sólo era mi percepción de aquel contexto particular, sin querer imponer cualquier ucase.
La repito, por si las moscas...
Dios, si estás (presente entre nosotros), entonces eres (esencia).
He dicho


----------



## gustave

Bueno, si sólo se trata de dar su opinión, yo estoy con los de "ser".
Dios no tiene "existencia", "presencia" (sino a traves de su hijo JC) ; Dios es.
Pienso yo.


----------



## Polly Martins

Hola,
en español me he encontrado con las dos maneras de traducir ese "ètre" en sentido místico o filosófico. Hay traducciones, por ejemplo, del "je pense, donc je suis", como "pienso, luego existo", y también como "pienso, luego soy". Por lo que a mí me suena de lo que he estudiado de filosofía, es más erudito traducirlo por "soy", en tu caso "es". Creo que es un término más acorde con la tradición metafísica y teológica. Saludos.


----------



## Polly Martins

En fin, que a mi me suena bastante mejor traducirlo por "es" y "eres". En español "ser" también equivale a existir, lo cual queda clarísimo en este texto. 
Además, si utilizas "ser" evitarás repetir demasiado el termino "existir", que aparece de nuevo en la frase siguiente: "Si l'existence de Dieu était postérieure...". Saludos.


----------



## Cristina.

Yo soy española, de Madrid para ser más exactos, y me suena mejor "existir", a lo mejor estoy equivocada, como Víctor. De todas formas es una opinión personal, a lo mejor estoy equivocada, tampoco sé como lo traduce un francés nativo. 
De todas formas, creo que son 'nuances' sin mayor importancia.
Ahora que lo pienso, Descartes dijo:
Je pense donc je suis (pienso, luego existo)
Que yo sepa, nadie lo ha traducido Pienso, luego soy.
Au revoir!
Cogito ergo sum (ver línea 10)


----------



## mjbrolania

Creo que estás autorizada a decir "existe" pero en ese contexto, es mucho más bonito "es" y "eres"


----------



## GURB

Hola Cristina
Es exacto que en la actualidad la fórmula con *existo* es la más corriente (aunque en cursos de filosofí viene *soy)* quizá porque se entiende mejor, pero el "pienso, luego soy" viene avalada por el que fuera "el maestro" de toda una generación, gran filósofo por más señas:* Miguel de* *Unamuno *y el poeta y académico *Ramón de Campoamor* la emplea también en su discurso de recepción a la RAE. He aquí los dos ejemplos:  

Y llega al cogito ergo sum, que ya San Agustín preludiara; pero el ego implícito en este entimema ego cogito, ergo ego sum, es un ego, un yo irreal, o sea ideal, y su sum, su existencia, algo irreal también,"* pienso,**luego soy*", no puede querer decir sino "pienso, luego soy pensante"...in Del sentimiento trágico de la vida (Crea)

Pero ni el ser el Quijote el desenvolvimiento objetivo del pensamiento metafísico pienso, luego _soy_, bastó para que Descartes tuviese la lealtad de confesar que la más célebre de sus concepciones habia sido copiada, pero literalmente copiada, de nuestro compatriota Gomez Pereira. Ramón de Campoamor.
Buen fin de semana


----------



## theafricanlady

salut, quelqu'un saurait la différence entre ser divorciado et estar divorciado?,  et si possible les autres exemples de difference entre ser et estar

merci!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Les états civils exprimés par un adjectif ou un participe passé (casado, divorciado, soltero, separado) peuvent se conjuguer avec ser ou avec estar et c'est le *ressenti *de la personne qui parle qui déterminera l'emploi de l'un ou de l'autre, suivant si cet état est ressenti intrinsèquement ou inhérent à la personalité (ser) ou comme un état passager (estar).

Avez-vous lu cet excellent post que Paquita, avec l'aide de quelques foristes, a rédigé ?
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4661002&postcount=30

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
J'ajouterai quelques indications supplémentaires.
Certains participes passés (casado/divorciado) peuvent être employés avec une valeur d'adjectifs et se construire avec *ser *pour exprimer une qualité essentielle, une définition. Du point de vue de l'état civil être marié/veuf/divorcé est une _définition_ _administrative,_ par conséquent il n'est pas rare de trouver ser casado/viudo/ divorciado. Mais le plus souvent c'est le résultat qui est envisagé, par conséquent on dit: estar casado/divorciado.
Paco es divorciado/viudo/soltero... point barre.
Paco y Paquita se han divorciado►están divorciados
Bonsoir


----------



## souleater

salut !

*La cocina ES ESTÁ amueblada.*

*pourquoi on a employé ESTÁ ?? *

*et merci*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu cette série de posts sur la question (à partir du 33) dans le fil des Diccionarios españoles en línea (en tête de la page principale du forum).

Ils sont très clairs et instructifs .

Dans le cas de votre phrase il ne s'agit pas d'un état intrinsèque de la cuisine donc on emploie _estar_ : la cuisine peut être ou ne pas être ammeublée.

Par contre il serait correct de dire : _la cocina es amueblada_ si la phrase est complétée par un agent :
- la cocina es amueblada por ... (mettez le nom du cuisiniste que vous voulez)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## souleater

Gracias amiga


----------



## Nyght

Hola,
Quiero traducir esta frase de francés a espanol, pero no estoy segura si necessita ''soy'' o ''estoy''

''Je suis dans le programme de langues''

entonces es ''Soy/Estoy en el programa de lenguas''


Gracias =)


----------



## elias53

No sé si el hilo se ha interumpido o aún se puede decir algo sobre la pregunta original:
Yo, como poeta puedo perfectamente decir:
Dios es        por haber respondido a la pregunta:¿eres?
Dios está     por haber respondido a la pregunta: ¿estás?
Dios es         por haber respondido a la pregunta: ¿estás?
Dios está      por haber respondido a la pregunta:  ¿eres?
El texto es no es filosófico ni religioso sino poético...si lo fuese desde luego ser,así todas las dudas ,aunque Gurb tiene razón en sus apreciaciones de/al francés.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Nyght said:


> ''Je suis dans le programme de langues''
> 
> entonces es ''Soy/Estoy en el programa de lenguas''



Bienvenido(a).

*Estoy *en el programa...


----------

